# Puppy killed by soldier (sad sad sad)



## Jentortmom (Jun 12, 2008)

Not a pretty video, but I saw this and thought I would share. Apparantly they will only get a slap on their hands.

This video shows the whole thing so viewers beware.

http://my.break.com/content/view.aspx?ContentID=463231


----------



## Laura (Jun 12, 2008)

I saw that last night.. made me ill. i thought at first that he made it look like he tossed the pup, like there was some sort of hand off,, but nope.. omg... 
i wonder if the pup could have survived such a thing. Did they even check? 
Throw the book at him like he threw that puppy.. and take away any benefits he has.. 
Heck, dont let him come home![/u]


----------



## tortoise lover (Jun 12, 2008)

That is beyond belief.How can anybody do that to a poor inocent animal.Hope the poor little pup survived


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 13, 2008)

This was on the today show yesterday and bothered me all day. The guy that did it was expelled from the marines and the other received disciplinary action. I like Laura's idea - don't let him come home. Do they forget what they stand for? Sick....


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 13, 2008)

Just think, you and I were paying that "soldier" while he was doing that.


----------



## Itort (Jun 13, 2008)

The video guaranteed that they have screwed their lives up. Dishonorable discharge and loss of all GI benefits and possibility of descent job. These are not people that the military wants or tolerates. I wouldn't trust any of these two at my back.


----------



## terrypin (Jun 16, 2008)

sorry i really am speachless that is disgusting but unfortunately believeable.
terry


----------



## Laura (Jun 16, 2008)

Just imagine what we DONT see or hear about... The smart ones, who dont video themselves... Not jsut marines,, but everywhere...:-(


----------

